# Online dating



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

OK...Here's one for a fun discussion. I've been signed up on an online dating service for the past couple of months, and honestly....it's almost more than I can deal with!

SO FAR what I've realized, most women MUST see themselves in a carnival mirror when they get up in the morning...."Athletic and Trim" does not really encompass an extra 50+ pounds!

saying you're 42 when you're 52 really will be found out at some point!

and All women are NOT "Laid back" as they all describe.

I really didnt' have a clue what this would be like, I thought I would throw a few pictures on the site, describe myself and what I like, the computer would match us up and we would meet to see if anything else would come from it. That's NOT AT ALL how it really works. I don't get "Matched" with many women I would be interested in to start with....and they even sent a DUDE in one email....really, where the HELL did that come from?

From what I gathered on the GUY side, most guys think they're funny, and they all lie about how tall they are, and how much money they make.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

been married before the internet but if I was single I think it would be fun to try, a friend of mine used one of the sites after he got divoreced and he claimed to have a lot of success (rule of 3 people) with it here in Atlanta, and by success I mean one or two dates and then some ..... :bananadoggywow:

but probably he just went home and ... :jerkit:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

With 29 dimensions of compatiblity I would have thought the results would have been better.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> been married before the internet but if I was single I think it would be fun to try, a friend of mine used one of the sites after he got divoreced and he claimed to have a lot of success (rule of 3 people) with it here in Atlanta, and by success I mean one or two dates and then some ..... :bananadoggywow:
> 
> but probably he just went home and ... :jerkit:


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

Good luck on this adventure NCGuy. Just be smart. Do not go ballistic.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
> Good luck on this adventure NCGuy. Just be smart. Do not go ballistic.


Leave that to Testee.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got some friends that have use (still do use) online dating sites. I guess they have gotten to the point where quantity seems to be more important then quality. I can't argue that they do seem to get a lot of :bananadoggywow:, but woof :doganim: .

Seems to me to have "success" with online dating you need to lower your standards considerably.


----------



## humner (Feb 4, 2010)

I used it 6 years ago, met my fiance 5 years ago, plan on getting married this summer. I used Match.com. There are some real crazy ladies out there too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I have done online dating - I think it's a mixed bag. If anything, what it does is expose you to a larger universe of potential dates.

I would say my experience with online dating was good but I would caveat that experience by saying, I didn't expect much from it to begin with ... I didn't expect it to be better than/worse than going to a bar, going thru mutual acquaintences, etc. I think as long as you don't take as one tool in your arsenal for getting out to meet people - it's a fairly decent way to do that.

Having said all of that,

1. I think eHarmony is  If you read the founders book, he has set the site up to meet your 'marrying' matched person within a few dates. I don't think most people are really looking for their next partner.

2. Most women really cannot articulate what they really want well when it comes to the level of 'independence' they are looking for within a relationship. I found that many said in their survey that's what they wanted but seeing and talking in person turned out to be a different experience.

3. Generally, most people really don't know what they want, especially if they are going through an online dating service. You have to realize the general public is not well educated nor articulate, so you cannot expect that the universe of potential dates is going to be narrowly trimmed to ones who meet your level of 'smarts' or communication-compatibility for that matter.

4. I think if you are looking to just get out, you SHOULD keep your criteria down. It's not hard to find go out with but a DATEABLE person is going to be harder. You won't know until you go out with them. A profile and a picture just doesn't go very far ... for better or worse.

5. If you are trying the online dating thing, I would prepare to be patient. Your pony isn't the only show in town. Women aren't simply going to drop everything they are doing just on the off-chance of going out with you. If you happen to find a date that can go out with you and has NO scheduling conflicts - be afraid, be very afraid!

6. Above all else, be honest with anyone you go out with - be honest about how you feel and your intentions. Practically all of your dates have met with the rejection of not getting called upon for the next date. It won't crush their fragile sensibilities. They will appreciate your honesty.

7. Have fun. That's what it is all about anyways. If you can't enjoy it - you might as well not do it.

That my :2cents: FWIW.



roadwreck said:


> I've got some friends that have use (still do use) online dating sites. I guess they have gotten to the point where quantity seems to be more important then quality. I can't argue that they do seem to get a lot of :bananadoggywow:, but woof :doganim: .
> Seems to me to have "success" with online dating you need to lower your standards considerably.


I would argue that there are varying degrees of what "success" could be measured against and that what you may call lowering your standards may be more aligned with not beling closed minded. 

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2010)

jregieng said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I've got some friends that have use (still do use) online dating sites. I guess they have gotten to the point where quantity seems to be more important then quality. I can't argue that they do seem to get a lot of :bananadoggywow:, but woof :doganim: .
> ...


The people I know who have used dating sites measure success by the number of people they get to sleep with. In that regard they are very successful with online dating.

I've also met the many of the "acquaintances" made online. There is a reason they aren't heard from again after long. I'm not saying this is how all online dating is, I'm merely saying this is my only exposure to it, and yes my friends are pigs. There is a reason they are still single and resorting to online dating while the rest of their friends are getting married and starting families.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

^So it's kinda like riding a moped then? The only problem is that you saw the mopeds.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2010)

You have to be honest with yourself.

My sister has been using the various dating sites for awhile and has come out of it with more male friends, than dates. They just aren't romantically compatible, but they have no problems hanging out to watch a game/drinking beer. We were the only girls in the neighborhood growing up so we have always had more male friends than female friends.

My cousin is getting married the day before valentines day to his eharmony girl.

My brother in law meet his wife through an online dating place, not sure which one.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^So it's kinda like riding a moped then? The only problem is that you saw the mopeds.


Yes, I've met several of the mopeds. It's gotten to the point where my friends don't seem to mind you knowing they ride the mopeds. Frankly, I'm a little concerned what this may lead them to next. hmy:


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Well....I guess I've had varying degrees of succes, but Ive TRIED to be different than I was in my earlier days. Back then I really only wanted to take a woman home for the night, this time I'm REALLY trying to actually get to know someone to see if she could be my "BEST FRIEND".....and let me tell you, there are MANY MORE women out there that are needing to get laid than I would have ever guessed!!!

I think I've been on about 20 dates, and ALL of them still text me from time to time, and many of them are quite specific about what they need!! lol

I have NOT slept with any of them......yet, but whew....it's getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I have NOT slept with any of them......yet, but whew....it's getting tougher and tougher.


I would have figured it would be getting harder and harder.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

it was so easy in my day, you just sat at the bar and licked your eyebrows...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

^^Same here, except I would get a girl at the fraternity house a plastic solo cup and filled it with Busch Light and whammo.... :bananadoggywow:


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^Same here, except I would get a girl at the fraternity house a plastic solo cup and filled it with Busch Light and whammo.... :bananadoggywow:



OK....Y'all do know that your day was probably much later than my day??? lol

My old pick up line was to ask a girl if she drove, and that I needed a ride home. My buddies were AMAZED at how often that worked!! all the time! Even girls that I had never met before asking them that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2010)

I've had great success with online dating. For $1.99/min, it's a steal...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad I'm married...


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm glad I'm married...



Honestly, I like the idea of being with the RIGHT person, but I would do this forever before I settle down with the wrong one again. That was miserable!


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a friend who met her current boyfriend through eHarmony and they are moving in together shortly. I think it is much more for people looking for commitment, while match.com is like this crazy grab bag of people.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2010)

For all you married people out there, I hear AshleyMadison.com is THE place to hook up...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> For all you married people out there, I hear AshleyMadison.com is THE place to hook up...



^^SFW?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

^I'm not gonna try.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > For all you married people out there, I hear AshleyMadison.com is THE place to hook up...
> ...


That would be a no. It's a site for married people that want to have discreet affairs. They advertise on Howard Stern a lot, and are sponsoring the 'Tiger Woods Beauty Paegant' on his show. He's giving away $100k to the mistress of Tiger that wins. Apparently, he has three of them lined up already.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

nccarguy, you should totally post screen shots of some of the girls so we can laugh at their expense here (obviously not the ones you think are Mrs. NCcarguy)


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2010)

so the site would also be NSFH?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I'm just not going to click on that link. As much as I might be tempted for curiousity's sake. I can't imagine that having that in your browser history would be a good thing.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> nccarguy, you should totally post screen shots of some of the girls so we can laugh at their expense here (obviously not the ones you think are Mrs. NCcarguy)


I would, except that's part of the problem, MOST of the pictures show a very attractive woman. It's only when you show up to meet them that you discover they must be 10 years older! oh...and 50 lbs heavier! lol


----------



## MGX (Feb 4, 2010)

I have used it before. Its good to get good loony detection, the intuition to sniff out crazy beforehand.

The statements about pictures etc above seem quite accurate. Be sure to post a good picture of yourself; chin up, hair clean and pants on. Also find things to do that are cheap or free, don't spend a lot of money on a first meeting.

The experience was a lot of fun for me, I didn't meet my soul mate or life partner this way but it's good to go out and meet lots of people before you find that person. Its a numbers game and finding someone while wearing a snuggie watching Star Wars (which is 100x&gt;LoTR) isn't likely.

Have fun.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

MGX said:


> I didn't meet my life partner this way


I didn't know you were :f_115m_e45d7af: , not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think I'm just not going to click on that link. As much as I might be tempted for curiousity's sake. I can't imagine that having that in your browser history would be a good thing.


I didn't post it as a link on purpose. And yes, csb, I would guess that it is also NSFH. Not that I would know.


----------



## MGX (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

MGX said:


> Isn't that what the kids are calling it these days?



If they are homosexual, then yes.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Feb 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> OK...Here's one for a fun discussion. I've been signed up on an online dating service for the past couple of months, and honestly....it's almost more than I can deal with!
> SO FAR what I've realized, most women MUST see themselves in a carnival mirror when they get up in the morning...."Athletic and Trim" does not really encompass an extra 50+ pounds!
> 
> saying you're 42 when you're 52 really will be found out at some point!
> ...


It cannot be any worse than meeting women in a bar or getting set up on blind dates.


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 5, 2010)

How many of us on here are single? Once you are out of school I imagine it's hard to find places to go out and meet people?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 5, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> How many of us on here are single? Once you are out of school I imagine it's hard to find places to go out and meet people?


I'm married, but you might be onto something there. The eb.com dating forum. I'm sure between Fudgey, PE-ness and testee we would have some very interesting date stories.


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if Engineers are a good match for eachother. I see a lot of Engineer/Teacher Unions. We may be too much alike to get along!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be curious to here the womans perspective of online dating!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I see a lot of Engineer/Teacher Unions.


That'd be me. Or, rather, us.

Lot of engineer/nurse, too.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lot of engineer/nurse, too.


lusone:


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I wonder if Engineers are a good match for eachother.!


HECK NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGX (Feb 5, 2010)

I know of one EE/ME married couple. However I don't think two engineers under one roof is a good idea as a general rule.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 5, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I would be curious to here the womans perspective of online dating!



^Agreed!

I wonder if any would admit to it if they were doing it??? lol


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm married to an engineer! So is my husband


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 5, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I would be curious to here the womans perspective of online dating!
> ...


If I were single I would totally do online dating and not be ashamed about it. I think the older you are the harder it is. Your choices are limited so you need to go to a place where most people are looking for the same thing. I figure what do you have to lose?


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no idea why people would be embarrassed by online dating these days. People live busy lives. If you don't meet someone through a friend of a friend, and you're not into bar-hopping, your options are pretty limited. Where else could you pre-screen your dating candidates at your leisure, and ignore the ones you have zero interest in?

Most of my internet dating exploits have been well documented on this site. MIAF contacted ME on Plenty of Fish. We were initially going to meet up at a burlesque show that I went to with friends. I had nothing to gain/lose by meeting her, and her pictures didn't do her justice, but I didn't care, as I was really only looking to meet friends. We ended up meeting elsewhere since she couldn't make it. She was hot, we hung out, we now live together, and more than likely, as much as I hate to admit it, we're probably in it for the long haul.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

MGX said:


> I know of one EE/ME married couple. However I don't think two engineers under one roof is a good idea as a general rule.


It works for us. But she's a recent convert to engineering rather than something she majored in during college. Undergrad for her was in chemistry.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2020)

Lol at 10 years later....


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Nov 21, 2020)

Why not? let's talk) you are right today online dating and online dating are popular


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 23, 2020)

It's mainly because it's looked down upon to bring back SUPER old threads. 10 years old is a SUPER old thread.


----------



## P-E (Nov 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> It's mainly because it's looked down upon to bring back SUPER old threads. 10 years old is a SUPER old thread.


10 years ago I was taking care of a baby and a lot less gray.  Forget about on-line dating.  What's dating?


----------



## frazil (Nov 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> It's mainly because it's looked down upon to bring back SUPER old threads. 10 years old is a SUPER old thread.


Looked down upon??   That’s a classic EB move.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> It's mainly because it's looked down upon to bring back SUPER old threads. 10 years old is a SUPER old thread.


there have been a number of old threads resurrected lately lol


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2020)

Guest said:


> I have done online dating - I think it's a mixed bag. If anything, what it does is expose you to a larger universe of potential dates.
> 
> I would say my experience with online dating was good but I would caveat that experience by saying, I didn't expect much from it to begin with ... I didn't expect it to be better than/worse than going to a bar, going thru mutual acquaintences, etc. I think as long as you don't take as one tool in your arsenal for getting out to meet people - it's a fairly decent way to do that.
> 
> ...


someone pour out a 40...


----------



## frazil (Nov 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> someone pour out a 40...


JR was the master


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 24, 2020)

One reason this was created:   :JR-WOULD:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 2, 2020)

This is a great forum whether you're in a relationship or DTF, much like my grandpa, he's always DTF.


----------

